# لما الولد بيقول love للبنت جاااامده مووووت



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*
when boy say "love" to a girl
he means:-

L=lesa badra 3la el gawaz

O=Obviosusly i have no money

V= Villa mesh momken ya omy

E=enta 3abita law sada2tiny​​*


----------



## zama (18 نوفمبر 2011)

تمام ، أهم شئ تعرفه شفرات الرجال  ..

بأمانة مش الكل كدا ..

==

bye ..


----------



## The Antiochian (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*لااااا هههههههه هي من البنات للشباب*


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

تعبت على ما ترجمتها
أنا ثقافتى فرنسى
شكراااااااااااااااا
هههههههههه


عندما يقول الصبي "الحب" لفتاة
     فهو يعني : --

     L = ليسا بدرة 3la شرم gawaz

     O = Obviosusly ليس لدي المال

     V = فيلا شبكة momken يا OMY

     E = انت 3abita القانون sada2tiny


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة 
ثانكس كرستينا​*


----------



## rania79 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه دة شاب سيس


----------



## geegoo (18 نوفمبر 2011)

انتوا واخدين فكرة وحشة أوي عن الرجالة ...
و صح في نفس الوقت :new6:   ...


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يا خسارة كشفتو الشفرة بدرى بدرى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> تمام ، أهم شئ تعرفه شفرات الرجال  ..
> 
> بأمانة مش الكل كدا ..
> 
> ...



*ميرسى جدا للمرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لااااا هههههههه هي من البنات للشباب*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هى من الاولاد للبنات
ميرسى للمرور الجميل​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> تعبت على ما ترجمتها
> أنا ثقافتى فرنسى
> شكراااااااااااااااا
> هههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش استاذى 
الترجمه هى 
1- لسه بدرى على الجواز
2-بالتاكيد انا لا امتلك فلوس
3-فيلا مش ممكن ياامى
4-انتى عبيطه لو صدقتينى​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

monygirl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة
> ثانكس كرستينا​*



*ميرسى للمرور الجميل ياقمر​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه دة شاب سيس



*ميرسى للمرور الجميل يارنوش​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

geegoo قال:


> انتوا واخدين فكرة وحشة أوي عن الرجالة ...
> و صح في نفس الوقت :new6:   ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههه
البنات دايما فاهمين فكر الاولاد​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا خسارة كشفتو الشفرة بدرى بدرى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه
اومال هنفضل لحد امتى مغفليييييييييييين​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههه

حلوة الشفرة دى يا قمر


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلوة الشفرة دى يا قمر


*
هههههههههههههههههههه 
كويس اننا كشفنا حقيقتهم بدرى بدرى يااختى
ميرسى للمرور الجميل يا احلى كوينا​​*


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه خليكم كدا تكشفوا الشفرات وتيجوا بعد كدا تقولوا ياريتنا ما قولنا السر هههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هى دى تلرجمه جوجل لى
أنا لا أعرف أنجليزى خالص
لأن لغتى الأولى ومن الطفوله فرنسى


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

* مبلاش نتكلم عن البنات  ما احنا سكتنا ولا افتح الحرب تانى 
 تحذير اخير  لبنات حواء  بدل ما ادخل الحرب   تانى 
       وشكرا على الموضوع *


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

* شوفو ا يا شباب كل طلبات بنات حواء  1- المال   2- الفيلا  عايزة بنت حواء تعيش فى فيلا   فى تربه  ترد الروح ههههههههه تنفع  قال فيلا قال فيلا 
 مش يجيب طيارة بالمرة علشان الفسح والموصلات زحمه    كان ناقص طيارة كمان 
                      تحياتى 
                 يوليو س عدو المراة ​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه خليكم كدا تكشفوا الشفرات وتيجوا بعد كدا تقولوا ياريتنا ما قولنا السر هههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق ياريتنا ماكشفنا السر​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> هى دى تلرجمه جوجل لى
> أنا لا أعرف أنجليزى خالص
> لأن لغتى الأولى ومن الطفوله فرنسى


*
مفيش مشكله استاذى
حضرتك تامر​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * مبلاش نتكلم عن البنات  ما احنا سكتنا ولا افتح الحرب تانى
> تحذير اخير  لبنات حواء  بدل ما ادخل الحرب   تانى
> وشكرا على الموضوع *



*لا اتكلم انت هتخوفنى ولا ايييييييييييييه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين اتكلم وانا معاااااااك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هضم صوتى ليك​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شوفو ا يا شباب كل طلبات بنات حواء  1- المال   2- الفيلا  عايزة بنت حواء تعيش فى فيلا   فى تربه  ترد الروح ههههههههه تنفع  قال فيلا قال فيلا
> مش يجيب طيارة بالمرة علشان الفسح والموصلات زحمه    كان ناقص طيارة كمان
> تحياتى
> يوليو س عدو المراة ​*



*يابنى اهدى على البنات شويه
ياعدو المراه تقبل مرورى 
هههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ياكرستينا بجد انتي خطيره حتى لو حطيتي انكليزى عيره

بجد عجبتني

الرب يحفظك

تحياتي
​


----------

